# Raspberry Leaf Tea



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

This might be a really stupid question but...

Is raspberry leaf tea the same as red raspberry leaf tea?

Thanks
Angie Pangie


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hi angie,

I believe it is the same. Here are two pages calling it one or the other and both explain the benefits. The tea is made from the leaves and not the fruit. I am not sure why some brand call it red raspberry leaf and others leave out the red..maybe bc red raspberries are the only kind of raspberries? I have no idea if that bit is true but would make sense if that is the case. (if someone else chimes in and says there are black raspberries..or blue raspberries..forgive me!)

http://www.pregnancy.com.au/resources/topics-of-interest/pregnancy/raspberry-leaf.shtml

and

http://natural-fertility-info.com/red-raspberry-leaf.html

The link below is the one I found that convinced me to try it. I have also used some of their other products like the fertility cleanse.

Good luck,
-M

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi MyreiE

Thanks for the links - it seems it's quite good stuff!

I had a box of raspberry leaf tea bags at the back of my cupboard that somebody had given me towards the end of my pregnancy of DD.  I never had much of it so there's plenty for me to have now.  Just wanted to check it was the same thing as I kept reading that red raspberry leaf tea was the thing!  Have already had a cup of it!

Hopefully it'll do some good!  

xxxxx


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

You are most welcome angie! Someone prob gave it to you at end of pregnancy because apparently helps labor along..which I don't get how it can be good for both calming uterus and helping it contract..but so many folk swear by it for both outcomes, I decided to go ahead and give it a try for my lining..and it seems to have worked..so...if I make it nine months..I will drink it then too! lol
-M


----------



## katieraymond (Jun 26, 2013)

Can anyone help? How many cups of raspberry leaf tea should you drink a day to assist with womb lining prior to FET?


----------

